
Developer creates open source diabetes app - polygotlumbers
http://www.itworld.com/article/2989962/open-source-tools/developer-creates-an-open-source-glucose-monitoring-and-tracking-app-he-can-trust.html
======
dozzie
Yes, let's solve medical condition problem with a smartphone application! How
could physicians be so clueless that they didn't see this solution?

Next time somebody maybe will cure cancer with another app!

